# Key posts copied from Index



## Brendan Burgess

*Careers, Employment/Unemployment, Further Education/Training *


*Useful Links and Resources*

Department of Enterprise and Employment (DETE A-Z of Services) 
eWork Ireland
Fás
Health and Safety Authority
IBEC
IMI Irish Management Institute 
Leargas
[broken link removed]
Monster.ie

SHL
The Employment Appeals Tribuanal (from DETE)
Labour Court
Labour Relations Commission. (The LRC)
DETE- Employer's guide to work permits

The Equality Authority
HRMS and Industrial Relations Page - IBEC (members only)
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


*Redundancy and Unemployment* 
Finishing employment - how do I claim tax back?
Redundancy for contractors from own company
Redundancy Payments
Soon to be unemployed





*Trade Unions, Professional Bodies and Employers' Groups* 
List Trade Unions in Ireland
Construction Industry Federation

Small Firms Association
Irish National Organisation of the Unemployed



*Transfer of Undertakings Protection of Employees*
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
TUPE KeyPost



*Payroll Issues (other than taxation), Wages, Hours of Work etc Deductions etc*
Employer's Deductions from Pay

Overpayment of Salary
[broken link removed]



*Relative Wages and Salaries*

*Health and Safety at Work Issues*
Health and Safety Authority website


Hygiene in the Workplace
VDUs and Eye Tests



*Returning to or coming to Work in Ireland*
[broken link removed]
DETE - Guidelines & Procedures for the Work Permits Section

*Leave Entitlements* 
List of Public Holidays for 2008
Compassionate Leave 1
Compassionate Leave 2
Educational Leave - Is there an entitlement to EL ?
Force Majeure
Parental Leave

Sick Leave in Civil Service 
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
IBEC- Special and Other Leave Types (members only)



*Equality in Workplace*
The Equality Authority 
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

*Grievances - When things go wrong*




*Career Development*
Careers Office NUI Galway 

*Jobs*

*CVs, References, Interviews and Job Hunting*
Key Post: Competency Based Interviews 
*Agency Worker Issues*

*Educational Courses*


*Employee References copied from Absolute Beginners:*
Minimum Notice Guide
Unfair Dismissals Act- Guide (required pdf reader)


*Contracts of Employment, Terms and Conditions of Employment*


*Retirement Issues (excluding PRSA's and Pensions)*

[broken link removed]



*Social Welfare and other Benefits*
[broken link removed]
Department of Family and Social Affairs


*DETE Employment Rights Section*


> The Section is available for contact at:
> Employment Rights Information Unit
> Room G05
> Davitt House
> 65a Adelaide Road
> Dublin 2
> Telephone: + 353 1 631 3131
> *LoCall* Number 1890 201 615
> Fax: + 353 1 631 3329
> E-mail Address:erinfo@entemp.ie
> Opening hours: 9.30 am - 5.00 pm (including lunchtime)


----------

